# Prozac to help during this time?



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Does Prozac level out your mood? I need help, I am a yo-yo and I'm exhausted. I'm up and down. One day I'm crying and devastated another day I'm hopeful and happy. I get why my husband (soon to be ex) is exhausted with me, and how I've pulled his emotions around. 

Anyway... I hear many people say they love Prozac and it has really helped them feel better. I'm thinking of trying it during this tough time in my life. Any thoughts?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> Does Prozac level out your mood? I need help, I am a yo-yo and I'm exhausted. I'm up and down. One day I'm crying and devastated another day I'm hopeful and happy. I get why my husband (soon to be ex) is exhausted with me, and how I've pulled his emotions around.
> 
> Anyway... I hear many people say they love Prozac and it has really helped them feel better. I'm thinking of trying it during this tough time in my life. Any thoughts?


I didn't take that one but when I was in at the greatest of my PTSD what I did take was a God send. It stopped my crazy thinking. I say there is nothing wrong with it. But you need to monitor it you need to be very self aware. Make sure it doesn't turn off your emotions. Also since this is not clinical depression so I don't think you should be on it for the rest of your life. 

Have you asked your Doctor? Has he proscribed it? There may be ones specifically for short term so it would be good to see someone who knows about the drugs. 

Finally unfortunately you are going to have to go through this. The drugs can help a little but it's a loss. Almost everyone has had to deal with this in their life at least once. Everything you have posted on here about your experience is normal. The only thing that really heals it is time. 

You will be OK!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

To be blunt OP you said recently that there is no reason for divorce except abuse or cheating and anything less was not a good enough reason to divorce. You implied that people these days cop out and don't fight for their marriages.

Now you want to cop out and medicate yourself through this, Sometimes it is better to feel the pain, live through it, feel it and grow.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> To be blunt OP you said recently that there is no reason for divorce except abuse or cheating and anything less was not a good enough reason to divorce. You implied that people these days cop out and don't fight for their marriages.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you want to cop out and medicate yourself through this, Sometimes it is better to feel the pain, live through it, feel it and grow.




I don't want to cop out. I want my marriage to work. I will fight for my marriage till the day he files.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear you are going through a rough time. 

Numbing the emotional pain with antidepressants is only a short-term solution, it won't make the emotions disappear though. 

Perhaps set yourself a few goals and targets to keep busy and get your mind off him. 

Look to the future and see the amazing possibilities that can be achieved without having to ever worry about Dr Fragile again. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

What if he never files (he doesn't want a divorce IIRC)? You're in limbo and that's a very stressful way to live. 

How are you fighting for your marriage?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Take the meds if you think it will help you even out. I've used it before with good results. 

I think you will be waiting forever if you wait for him to file. I dont think he is invested enough to even take the initiative to do so.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Takes two to be in a marriage. I am sure he is content to work like he has always done. Seems sad to make a marriage be a death sentence to happiness.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Unless you are severely depressed I wouldn't take medication. However, you need to see your doctor first anyway.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

katiecrna said:


> I don't want to cop out. I want my marriage to work. I will fight for my marriage till the day he files.


He will never file and you know that. He will wait you out, you separated hoping he would change and he wont. I wouldn't say your coping out, he isn't capable of what you want. Your emotionally exhausted from fighting for a marriage you can't have with him. Your only fighting yourself at this point. 

You can try and dull the pain with meds but it's only going to delay your healing in my opinion. It hurts and it's going to hurt and their isn't an easy path around that.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

No, unless you are suicidal.

Pain reminds you that you are alive.

Prozac will make you live as a cucumber. Kinda flat, kinda mushy.

Plus, might be habit forming, and is dangerous to ween off unsupervised.

Saps your sex urge. It might make exercise harder. For these reasons alone I would not take it. 

But that is me talking. I can take a boat load of pressure. Though as I age it becomes harder.

If you need it to survive [unlikely].....do so.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes.

With a calmer head you'll be able to make a more rational decision. I don't think you can save your marriage actually without him deciding to save it anyway.

You can go on a very low dose and see if it moderates things a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't know enough about this to say either way.

I am a pharmacist and I can say I used to think my wife would benefit from Zoloft, etc. She took it for awhile.

The only thing that really helped was for her to get right with herself.

Many said it would never happen. But, it did.

If it's anxiety you're suffering from, generic Xanax will help you sleep. And, it's really really cheap.


----------

